# Which accessories are must-haves?



## horsewhisperer990 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hello, everybody! I am new to the boards- in fact, I don't even have my Kindle yet. It should be arriving in a few short shipping weeks, and I am just starting to plan which accessories will be necessary for me.

*In your opinion, which covers/lights/cases/skins/etc are the best for the Kindle? Please include the brand name!*

I have read a lot about all of my options, but I just can't decide. Thanks!


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

A Kindleboards coffee mug and T-shirt are necessary.  A small booklight (MightyBrite) will be useful. Leslie's FAQ book is worth way more than she charges. Buy it. I'm of the opinion that one doesn't need to dress their Kindle but I am in a very small minority. 

Welcome to KindleBoards!

Scott


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

The absolute must haves are books, books and books. All else is optional and not necessary to reading enjoyment but is a good way to spend a bunch of money that could to toward books.


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

I like the idea of the skins and really like the way mine looks.  I like the thought that my Kindle will stay clean longer, let's face it, I have nothing else white for a reason!!  I also have an Oberon cover that I love...totally worth the money since I think that it offers extra protection in my bag.  So there's my two cents!  You will have to let us know what you decide.


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

LDB said:


> The absolute must haves are books, books and books.


I thought that was a given!!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Accessories are a matter of personal taste. Not everyone likes the same items, and they all have valid reasons for what they like and dislike. If you can list some features you would really like to have, it would be much easier to suggest items that will suit your taste.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Welcome - and make sure you introduce yourself in the introductions thread.

I think the only thing you NEED is a book light.  Everything else is frosting on the cake!

I have a light from Target with a bendy-neck and I love it.  I think the Might Bright is the most common light here on KindleBoards.  A few people also have the Light Wedge.

Some think you need a new cover, but I would recommend waiting until you get your Kindle and seeing if you like the one that comes with it.  When you use the original cover, take the elastic band that is meant to keep the cover closed and just slip it over the bottom right corner of the Kindle.  This will help keep the Kindle from falling out.  I learned this trick from someone else here, it's an obvious solution but one that I wouldn't have thought of.

I don't use an SD memory card because the Kindle holds plenty of books for me.

I have a M-Edge cover and a DecalGirl skin.  But I have those because I like to play dress-up and it's just fun.  And I think it gives Anabel (yes, I've named my Kindle like many people) a more personalized look.

Welcome again and I hope your wait isn't long.  We'll keep you company in the mean time.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

So far I have purchased no accessories and am perfectly content with my Kindle.  More than content. 

The only thing that may be a must-have is a book light, especially if you read in bed and share that bed.  I already had one because reading in bed is something I was already doing and it works great with my Kindle.  

There are many non-essential accessories which are necesssary based on personal preference and in some cases those preferences are so strong as to be determined needs.  I haven't come across any of these for my own use yet, but I've only had my Kindle a few weeks.


----------



## horsewhisperer990 (Jan 18, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> Accessories are a matter of personal taste. Not everyone likes the same items, and they all have valid reasons for what they like and dislike. If you can list some features you would really like to have, it would be much easier to suggest items that will suit your taste.


I do really like the idea of an Oberon cover- they are soooo pretty, but is there anything else out there better quality-wise?
Reading in bed is something I love to do. My current book light is a "Lumos" aka Harry Potter-themed Light Wedge, but it has many scratches and I read before that scratches on a wedge are very annoyingly noticeable on a Kindle. So, I am looking for a book light, as well. I don't like the idea of juggling with the e-luminate if I am not using a cover at the same time, but I feel that the clip on covers are somewhat restricting depending on what position you are reading in... which is why I would love some recommendations from all you guys.
And, while I like the idea of dressing my Kindle with a skin, it's not really a must. If I decide to go for it, what brands are the best?

Thanks for all of your answers. Sorry for not being specific enough. XD


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I bought a 4gig SD card along with my Kindle, since the prices were low and the shipping was free.  I haven't needed it quite yet, but, considering my tendancy to accumulate things (like samples) it will come to pass.

My light was bundled with my cover.  I have the one that flips backward and can form an "easel" shape for standing up on a table.  I liked that it wasn't expensive and came with the light and that there is an opening on the back for really easy access to the power and whispernet switches.

Eventually, there will probably be an Oberon cover in the future, but it isn't necessary.

I think Decal Girl is THE ultimate source for amazing Kindle Skin designs.  Just scroll up and to the far right and click on the link to that site.

It will be wonderful hearing of the arrival of your new friend.

Lynn


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

horsewhisperer990 said:


> I do really like the idea of an Oberon cover- they are soooo pretty, but is there anything else out there better quality-wise?


I think Oberon is the top of the line so far. Of course, just because it's nice doesn't necessarily mean it's for you. Some people don't like the bulk of it, either while they are reading or when carrying it. Some people like me wouldn't take their Kindle out of its case, unless to put it in a new case, and some prefer it naked.



horsewhisperer990 said:


> I don't like the idea of juggling with the e-luminate if I am not using a cover at the same time, but I feel that the clip on covers are somewhat restricting depending on what position you are reading in... which is why I would love some recommendations from all you guys.


Like I said, I keep the Kindle in a case at all times, and I've never found it difficult. Generally in bed I read either propped up on pillows or on my side. YMMV, of course.



horsewhisperer990 said:


> And, while I like the idea of dressing my Kindle with a skin, it's not really a must. If I decide to go for it, what brands are the best?


I think the majority have a skin from decalgirl.com. They are very nice. A couple of others have been mentioned, including one that lets you put your own design on a skin, but I don't remember the name any more. I'm sure someone will chime in with it, though.


----------



## LSbookend (Dec 22, 2008)

Wow, you asked the wrong people for help picking accessories. People on this board are accessory happy.  You might go broke with everything they can show you because you just might want it.
As for the the light for m-edge cover it has a bendy neck and can fold out of the way. I don't have my K yet (I'm waiting like you) but I have the cover and the light and the light does not seem like it would be in the way when not in use. Happy waiting  .

LSbookend


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

I highly recommend browsing through this board. All your questions are answered 10 fold. You find pics and reviews of all kinds of accessories. What is a "must have" is really up to you and your needs and preferences. Browse and have fun-you'll be an accessories addict in no time!  

I really do recommend keeping your Kindle in a case at all times (the one that comes with it is garbage). Not only will it be protected, but reading with it in a case is much easier and stops most accidental button presses.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I know that some people do not like the case that comes with the Kindle at all.  Based on that fact, I pre-ordered both a M-edge cover and an Oberon cover.  I love the way the Oberon feels and the way it protects when it is in my purse, brief case, etc.  But I liked my original.  It props up better for reading in bed.  The clip on mine worked fine and it never slipped out.  Although, I never take it out of the house in that cover because I don't trust it as much as my other two.  
I concur with everyone else about the skin.  Not a necessity, but for the price, and the fact that Kindle is white, well worth it.  

Welcome.  You'll find great people and great tips here.  Be sure to let us know when your Kindle arrives.  We love to hear the squeels of excitment.
debbie


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

As far as reading in bed and such, I have this for using at home-when not in use I just turn it over and looks like a regular throw pillow:










For traveling I have the ministand from BookMates. It fits in my handbag.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> As far as reading in bed and such, I have this for using at home-when not in use I just turn it over and looks like a regular throw pillow:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have this on my long wishlist!


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Dec 29, 2008)

NYCKindkleFan - can you tell me the name of that pillow/bookrest? I'd love something like that but have no idea how to search for it. Thanks for any help you can provide!

/Rhonda


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

SleepingBeauty said:


> NYCKindkleFan - can you tell me the name of that pillow/bookrest? I'd love something like that but have no idea how to search for it. Thanks for any help you can provide!
> 
> /Rhonda


Rhonda, there is a thread on book rests in *Accessories * if you browse perhaps you can find it. I'm sure NYC will answer your question. I just remember seeing several pictures of this pillow around XMAS time.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Like someone stated before then only real necessity is the booklight the rest of the accessories are just for style and protection. Its all based on what you like. Personally, I have skins for my K, because without it I thought the K looked too plain. As for covers, many find that the original Kindle cover unreliable, but just keep in mind kindles have come loose from the Original kindle case and you may avoid dropping your K.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

It's the Peeramid book pillow. Here's a couple of pictures showing it with the Kindle.


----------



## horsewhisperer990 (Jan 18, 2009)

Okay... I'm starting to see that there are way more options than I anticipated! Lol.
Basically, I want a light that won't get in my way whether or not I'm using a case and no matter what position I'm in.
I want a cover that is reliable and pretty and can contort to fit my reading position.
And ideas?


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

horsewhisperer990 said:


> Okay... I'm starting to see that there are way more options than I anticipated! Lol.
> Basically, I want a light that won't get in my way whether or not I'm using a case and no matter what position I'm in.
> I want a cover that is reliable and pretty and can contort to fit my reading position.
> And ideas?


Again, please browse the board. There are tons of pics and reviews to help you make your choices. That said, there is no light that fits all your demands. The E-luminator doesn't work without a case (preferably the M-Edge case it's made for although I've heard it can be used with others), the Lightwedge needs to be carried seperately when not in use as do all the clip ons-and with the exception of the Lightwedge (I think) you really do need to use a case with a light. Clipping a light directly to the Kindle isn't really a good idea.

There are plenty of covers that are pretty and reliable, it's up to you to decide which one you like. Do a search for covers here and on Google and Amazon and take your pick-with the exception of the one that comes with the Kindle (it's garbage) they are all great choices! Just depends on your personal tastes and budget.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

I love accessories. Period. Purses, shoes, etc etc....now Kindle.
So I am buying different covers and matching skins. Also one Mighty Bright, and and Medge cover and the light that works with it.
So I can have a choice, in what I feel like using!


----------



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

> I love accessories. Period. Purses, shoes, etc etc....now Kindle.
> So I am buying different covers and matching skins. Also one Mighty Bright, and and Medge cover and the light that works with it.
> So I can have a choice, in what I feel like using!


I also love accessories of all kinds. 

I have a pebbled camel M-edge with the Leopard Spots DecalGirl skin, a red marbled M-edge with a Humidor skin and a sapphire blue M-edge with the Flower Burst skin. I have Zen Revisited wating in the wings, just in case. I am looking at the green M-edge cover too. I like to change purses and wallets and now Kindle skins and covers.

I also have a Mighty Bright light, E-luminator light, and a paperback-sized Lightwedge. What can I say I like choices.

The only thing that I have that is Kindle-related and never use is the M-edge Leisure Jacket. It is just not comfortable to hold and use the page turn keys.

I have a wall charger, car charger, spare battery, and a 4GB and a 2GB SD card.

I have my eye on a few more DecalGirl Skins too.

I would say the only must-haves are a secure cover, a reading light, and a wall and car charger(if you plan to travel with your Kindle). Anything else is just fun!


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> As far as reading in bed and such, I have this for using at home-when not in use I just turn it over and looks like a regular throw pillow:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh geez, here we go again. Just when I thought I was done buying accessories, NYC puts this up. I knew I should have avoided this thread! Now I'm off to search for a Peeramid!


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

Start saving your money now because your going to need it to keep up with all the good things  your going to hear about.

Tessa


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

MineKinder said:


> I love accessories. Period.


I love accessories too. Holsters, night sights, extended safeties, extra mags... all those things that make my outfit more special.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

LDB said:


> I love accessories too. Holsters, night sights, extended safeties, extra mags... all those things that make my outfit more special.


LOL! We have different ideas, of what a good accessory consists of


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I loved the Peeramid. I found one at drugstore.com http://www.drugstore.com/search/search_results.asp?N=0&Ntx=mode%2Bmatchallpartial&Ntk=All&srchtree=1&Ntt=peeramid . Instead of paying $40 on the Peeramid site, I paid $21.99. If you purchase $25 worth of items, shipping is free, and there is no tax. 

Here is the picture of the one I bought :


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I just wanted to bump this, just in case someone else was looking for the Peeramid, they also have a red one...it costs a little more.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*Imperative* (lol): K friendly Purse to carry your K in; if Vera Bradley...then all the matching Vera accessories that go with the purse; such as: wallet, eyeglass case, cosmetic case, id holder...etc. And of course a nice pair of shoes to bring it all together. About 20 of us have now gotten the VB "Bowler" bag _and such_. See post: Fits like a glove (type that in search and post will come up) many pics of the various bags.

Seriously, mightybright flex 2 light.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Every time I see the title of this thread I just want to say ....

_*
ALL OF THEM!!*_


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Every time I see the title of this thread I just want to say ....
> 
> _*
> ALL OF THEM!!*_


Lol...Me too!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> It's the Peeramid book pillow. Here's a couple of pictures showing it with the Kindle.


Wow, this is an accessory I never dreamed of. My question though has to do with DTBs and the use of this pillow. I would love to get it for my mom. She reads hardbacks and paperbacks. It doesn't look like it would work very well for a paperback. Can you let me know your opinion? Thank you.
debbie
Also, Amazon has these, but they are more expensive than the site that was posted earlier in this thread.


----------



## horsewhisperer990 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hahaha. Thanks you guys. Here's an update:
I'm going with the Sun Oberon cover.
I still have to chose a Vera Bradley bag and a light and a skin. 
My Kindle still isn't here but it should be here as soon as next week (I ordered on December 26).
Gotta get back to shopping... bye! And thanks again for all of your help.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

drenee said:


> Wow, this is an accessory I never dreamed of. My question though has to do with DTBs and the use of this pillow. I would love to get it for my mom. She reads hardbacks and paperbacks. It doesn't look like it would work very well for a paperback. Can you let me know your opinion? Thank you.
> debbie
> Also, Amazon has these, but they are more expensive than the site that was posted earlier in this thread.


I got my Peeramind pillow at the drugstore.com for $21.00....for me it doesn't work well with Paperbacks...hardbacks its okay...its perfect for the Kindle.


----------



## horsewhisperer990 (Jan 18, 2009)

The pillow is so neat. I'm glad you got it and you're satisfied. Maybe once I get my Kindle I'll look into some of the more alternative accessories such as the Peeramid. XD


----------

